# Dual Residency- Saudi/DXB



## drambeen.m (Feb 13, 2016)

hi there everyone

I'm planning to move from Saudi to Dubai in about a month's time.
I have a few questions that i need help in

1- Does anyone have the experience of keeping dual residency visa, one in jeddah/Saudi Arabia and other in Dubai? ( considering my Saudi employer does not have any issue about maintaining my Iqama)
My Saudi Employer and Dubai employer are two different organisations.

2- Do they create a problem while entering Dubai at the immigration service?

any help will be really appreciated.


----------



## Sparki (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't think it's a problem. My colleague has 2 Visa's (Saudi & UAE)


----------



## drambeen.m (Feb 13, 2016)

Sparki said:


> I don't think it's a problem. My colleague has 2 Visa's (Saudi & UAE)


your colleague, is he working for the same organisation in saudi and uae? or are they different? 

how long has it been for him/her that he is maintaining his saudi residency after his move to uae?

sorry these are much detailed..but the thing is im relocating with my entire family so have to think and enquire much on this issue.

thankyou very much for your reply


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

I know some people who have dual residency in the KSA and UAE. 
Usually it is people who are primarily based in the UAE but due to family in the KSA, find someone to sponsor them for an Iqama. In the cases of the people I know, the Saudi Iqama is a work permit, and not a family-based one. This enables them to travel back and forth. The Saudi Iqama is a formality as they do not work/live in Saudi. 
Combinations involving the KSA and 1 other GCC country are common as GCC residents cannot obtain visas at the Saudi border. 
Combinations such as UAE/Oman I think are more problematic.


----------



## drambeen.m (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you very much for your reply, really appreciate the help. 

One more thing I'd like to ask, I've been hearing these rumours about Dubai immigration that they send you back once they find out you have an iqama even though you have an employment visa of uae. 

I dont know if this true. Kindly guide me. Thankyou


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

I do not think this is true. 
If you are going to have a problem, it will be with the UAE authorities who issue the visa in the first place. 
Immigration staff at ports of entry usually do not care-they look for the residency visa, scan it, and stamp you through. So long as your residence visa/entry permit is valid, then no problems. 
If you are still worried, then you can get a UAE E-gate, which will allow you to exit/enter without interacting with anyone, and no one will look at your passport.


----------



## azizhamidfar (Sep 3, 2016)

I am working in private company on iqama in KSA and want to start small bussniss in UAE. Purpose is to relocate my family in dubai but i am continuing my job herein KSA.

1. Is it ok or legall to have bussniss iqama of UAE and Saudi work iqama at same time?

2. Please advice? What would be the best if i open bussniss in dubai on my wife credential and she will be my sponser to visit dubai OR on mine credential and family stay in dubai on my sponser?


----------

